# How to display a dink (pic)



## BassAddict (Aug 19, 2007)

It's amazing how big you can make a dink look when u hold him this close to the camera!


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2007)

LMFAO! 5 pounder?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> LMFAO! 5 pounder?



3/4 - 1 pounder if that id say lol, i just got long arms


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

I think you spelled dink wrong. LOL!


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 7, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2014)

Optical contusion...


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a couple of pics of the many good nights i had last summer[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394180123766.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394180135139.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394180151836.jpg[/attachment]


----------

